# Stake Out Poles: Handy? What Do You Use....



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Been thinking about a stake out pole as a means of keeping myself in one spot while I have a few casts towards a fishy looking spot. I am not keen on spending the $$ on a genuine article - I reckon there would be a dozen items that could be used and adapted if thought about.

So what are people using as stake out poles? I spotted some telescopic Nordic Walking poles the other day for $39 - looked a bit light duty but would prolly do the job.

How long do you need for a good stake out pole?

Do people find them handy to have or a pain in the butt? Do you use your anchor trolley to secure them?

Happy to take on board any thoughts, ideas, or experiences.

Bart70


----------



## DantheFishoMan (Apr 16, 2009)

I made one from a lenght of 25 mm aluminium tube. I drilled a hole in one end for a lenght of short rope and a spike in the other.
The lenght depends of your depth but I made mine 1800mm long. It goes through a scuper hole straight to bottom. It works a treat in skinny water.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Bunnings sell a telescopic paint roller pole for 15 bucks . made from aluminium . ive had mine for over a year and the saltwater still hasnt ruinned the adjusting bit . infact i use ut last week when i painted a ceiling .i think they are about 1 mtr long and extend to almost 2 mrts [ i guess ]

craig


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

I use a 1.8m lenth of 40mm PVC, it is just like an oversized rod holder used on the beach. It works well in skinny water when I remember to take it  .

Cheers & Beers 
Rocky


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't use them but the rest of the team does, I need to get my but in gear an get one.

I reckon something thicker than a broom handle, probably more like a hwd shovel handle would be better. Or even one of the plastic shovel handles you can get now.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Ratdog (May 29, 2009)

i use a genuine Hobie one and its priceless, you could get away with a broom handle or telescopic paint roller (mygo paint roller).
If i was getting a new one now i would go the telescopic paint roller like mentioned above.

Keep in mind you need it to fit the hole and it needs strength when waves or current push against it.

The only thing i dont like about them is if its rough i get Sea sick.. go figure


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

I bought the Hobie Stakeout pole and I use it for:
1) anchoring in shallow water.
2) pushing away from things
3) pushing thinks away (sharks)

There are a great thread in the DIY section where a paint roller pole was used but they also converted 2 roller heads. one into a lure retriever and the other into a Gaff hook. I think their version went through a scupper hole, very cool.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys....

Does everyone use them through the scupper holes are are they used as an attachment to an anchor trolley?

The telescopic paint handle is looking good!

Bart70


----------



## jacktheyak (Nov 6, 2005)

Go to your local recycling depot and pick up a ski pole. Mine cost $1 and once I had cut the basket thing off, it is brilliant. I use it through a scupper hole or hitch up to it by using the wrist strap. Handy for pushing off etc as stated above.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Bart70 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys....
> 
> Does everyone use them through the scupper holes are are they used as an attachment to an anchor trolley?
> 
> ...


i can put it through both

the hobie stake out poll is very good and strong BUT last i looked it was quite expencive [ $180 i think ]

craig


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i very rarely use it but I do have an old ski pole that can be used for holding position in very shallow water (less than 60cm). any shallower I stick my feet overboard and any deeper, I dont bother


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Wouldn't an old milk bottle full of sand and a bit of string do the same job? (Disposable if necessary)


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

I have enough bits and pieces to take out with me as it is, so I don't use a stake-out pole. My anchor and anchor trolley works for me ... but, if I had a stake-out pole, I'd want to use it with an anchor trolley.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok,

Looks like a homemade stake out pole to be used on the anchor trolley when the anchor is not practical looks the goods!

Thanks everyone for your input!

Bart70


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

I use an old fishing rod with the runner taken off.
Clarkey


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Can I ask? Where is the best spot to run the anchor point from on the pole? Top or in the middle?

Cheers


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

Eric

Now your talking, thats what I want when the sharks are getting a little to close.


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

eric said:


> On the rare occasion I need one I use this.


Wow :shock: :shock: ..............a true hunter and gatherer 8) :lol: :lol:


----------

